# Studio atmosphere.



## Blindside (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm curious what the atmosphere of your studio is.  I'll give a little background for the question.

Our school is not professional, meaning that the head instructors have full time day jobs, and they do kenpo as their second career.  Our school consists of two studios located in neighboring towns, about 12 miles apart.  The studios are open on alternating nights (one Mon, Wed, the other Tues, Thurs, Sat), and there is only a single membership fee to attend both studios.  The curriculum is the same, and each school has its own head instructor.  Most students have a "home" studio, and occaisonally visit the other studio.

However, a very distinct difference between the two schools is the atmosphere.  One has a very "family" atmosphere, meaning there is alot of camraderie and friendship among the members.  The other has a very "business" atmosphere, meaning you come in, train, and leave.  Of course there are friendships, but it is alot more difficult to interact with fellow students.

Both schools turn out good kenpoists.

In my experience visiting other schools, the professional full-time instructor usually have more of a "business" atmosphere to their school, while clubs have more of a "family" approach.  I have been to professional studios where members didn't know each other because of intensive private tutoring and small group classes that compartmentalize the student body.  

What do you prefer, and what do you think are the benefits of each model?

(Thanks for putting up with my long-winded question.)

Lamont


----------



## Kirk (Mar 4, 2002)

My school is a "professional" school.  It's very clean, well kept,
and you can buy pads and novelty m.a. items.  He teaches
cardio kickboxing and has a HUGE kids class, to "pay the bills"
as he put it, and afford the luxury to dog us out!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 5, 2002)

How your studio "feels" is very important.  Mine was always well kept, a huge variety of training aids and equipment.  The office was state of the art although small.  Our martial art supply had well over $10,000.00 dollars worth of supplies at any one time.  We were in Business!

Our atmosphere was one of professionalism and confidence yet it also was a fun and lively studio.  We attracted families as well as the mature group, (4 to 75) was the spectrum of course the average was 12 to 30 years of age with classes for the tiny guys/girls, Beginner Adults Intermediates and Advanced.

:asian:


----------



## Zoran (Sep 25, 2003)

I love these old threads  

The school I train/teach in is professional. We have two large rooms one of which has a matted floor. The usual heavy bags (4), and a couple of speed bags. Also some stretch equipment and various pads. The atmosphere is relaxed and friendly.

When I started over 12 years ago, I walked into a school that was in a medium size sub basement (no windows, basically a bomb shelter), had holes in the walls (from bodies during sparring), blood on the ceiling (don't ask), and  students that chewed rusty nails...the old days...sigh.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 25, 2003)

... My school resembles those remarks, at least til I put up some new sheetrock.

-MB


----------



## kenposikh (Sep 26, 2003)

Our schools generally tend to have a family atmosphere where the students are encouraged to socialise anbd get to know each other, this is done through gradings and parties etc. However when training starts then bang on goes the switch and the professionaism required to teach a class.

Amrik


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 26, 2003)

Ive been to different schools/studios/dojos and it seems that the atmosphere usually has some ties to the homeland of the art.

But Kenpo studios being American seem to have a more commercial feel to them. Teaching kids is fine, but it shouldn't be passed off as a Martial Art curriculum, possibly not even a self-defense one either. It's more like a Physical Education class in my opinion.

It may certainly pay the bills, as there are usually more children than adults at Kenpo schools, but it's just not a route I would take.

Schools that focus more on children are just limiting themselves. A child cannot possibly ask the questions an adult will, so how will the teacher grow?


----------



## Brother John (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *Ive been to different schools/studios/dojos and it seems that the atmosphere usually has some ties to the homeland of the art.
> 
> But Kenpo studios being American seem to have a more commercial feel to them. Teaching kids is fine, but it shouldn't be passed off as a Martial Art curriculum, possibly not even a self-defense one either. It's more like a Physical Education class in my opinion.
> ...


Have YOU ever taught a children's class over a long period of time?

Your Bro.
John


----------



## Brother John (Sep 27, 2003)

I teach (for now) in a room in my basement. Carpet, unfinished walls.... obstacles, inadequate space...
I love it!


Your bro.
John


----------



## Seig (Sep 27, 2003)

My school is a business, unfortunately it is not yet large enough to support me.  I promote the "family" atmopsphere.  I find that it allows people to work together better and it also increases retention.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

Yes our school does promote the family atmosphere. 

 We don't like  parental interfering during class.  Which without a parent 'cell'  waiting room, does make it at times trying.   Especially new children  who see their parents sitting, watching , it either makes the child nervous or distracted.  Not a good thing for the instructor or student. 

I would like to see our school profit enough to move to bigger digs,  with a waiting room, Private office, locker room etc.  Someday ~!!  Then the professional atmosphere would be combined with the Family and all would coexist I think


----------



## kevin kilroe (Sep 28, 2003)

we teach kids kepo techniques and its not just phys.ed. like mr. mike says. we instill the values of respect, self discipline,and humility among other things like dont be a bully, fight only as a last resort,etc. the teacher grows from teaching adults and training with other instructors, and giving private lessons. Teaching is a learning tool.

Kevin Kilroe


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 29, 2003)

> Have YOU ever taught a children's class over a long period of time?



Yes.

Children's curriculum is different than that of adults'.

They do not receive the same level of detail. I'm sure it can be quite rewarding, but as far as my martial art development, it wouldn't help a thing, nor would it anybody elses IMHO.


----------



## kenposikh (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *Yes.
> 
> Children's curriculum is different than that of adults'.
> ...



I don't believe I can agree with that we have students 9 to 11 years of age who can explain and give many examples of kenpo principles and terminology. A child is only limited by the adult that teaches them. ImHO that is...


----------



## Brother John (Sep 29, 2003)

This would make a fine New Thread...
I think I'll start it later in the Technical section.
Your bro
John


----------



## kenposikh (Sep 29, 2003)

Please let me know when you have started the new thread it would be interesting to follow


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenposikh _
> *I don't believe I can agree with that we have students 9 to 11 years of age who can explain and give many examples of kenpo principles and terminology. A child is only limited by the adult that teaches them. ImHO that is... *



That's all good, children are very good at playing back what you've taught them. But as far as asking questions, adults are going to give more of a challenge, and that's where the teacher learns.

You MOST LIKELY aren't going to receive too many challenging questions from the children's classes. Teaching them is fine by me and I'm sureit's beneficial to the children and if you're going for the family atmosphere it's a necessity, but it will not further you much as a teacher, just the thickness of your wallet.


----------



## kenposikh (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *That's all good, children are very good at playing back what you've taught them. But as far as asking questions, adults are going to give more of a challenge, and that's where the teacher learns.
> 
> You MOST LIKELY aren't going to receive too many challenging questions from the children's classes. Teaching them is fine by me and I'm sureit's beneficial to the children and if you're going for the family atmosphere it's a necessity, but it will not further you much as a teacher, just the thickness of your wallet. *



I won't take that as a personla remark about the thickness of my wallet as if it was true I would be a happy bunny but as I charge only the minimum and any profits are put back to the students in the form of Christmas parties and funding to events.

I agree the questions may not be as challenging in some cases but it certainly not the case that our children playback what we have taught them give them some credit please after all they are young adults in my eyes.

For example I was asked by a 7 year old the following "Isn't marriage of gravity used in everything we do"

Try teaching children for any length of time, you learn how to adapt your teaching methods to the individual student, you learn about rythym and timing as it differs from child to child.

Ican't agree that teaching children does not help you as an instructor


----------



## Kenpomachine (Sep 30, 2003)

In my experience children don't hesitate to ask question while adults usually do....


----------



## Brother John (Sep 30, 2003)

I tried to word it as best I can.
It's got a poll as well.
Hope it turns out good.

Your Brother
John


----------

